# Reciprocity/Comity in Different States



## mech engineer

Hello!

I live in NY/NJ/CT area (Tri-State area), and it is quite nice to be registered in all the three states. So, after I got my PE license in NY, I also applied in CT and now try to go for NJ. I would like to know about experiences of other people who went for reciprocity/comity.

My personal experience is:

1. The paperwork is huge and BORING :suicide1: :hung-037:

2. The rules across the river may be so different, as if you apply for a license in Burundi :dunno:

3. You have to wait :mail-296:

4. Be ready to shell out all those fees :bawling:

5. People from the state boards may be rude :whipping:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

My best piece of advice: Establish a NCEES Record first. It makes life a lot easier.

I'm licensed in VT/NH/MA and pending in NY.

VT is where I tested, then immediately after passing turned around and got licensed in NH as we do work there too. We have an office in Mass. so they wanted me to get a license there too. They require a Record for comity applications so I established one. MA's application packet is ridiculous - I submitted something like 120 sheets of paper, and they use a 3rd party credential service for all their licenses so it adds time and a middle man to the equation. Overall they were fairly efficient and helpful however.

NY is a disaster. I submitted my application with NCEES Record in March and they are still dicking me around. I won't go into detail as you've already dealt with them.


----------



## ClemsonEngr

What do you have to do to start a record with NCEES? Do you need to do anything before taking the exam?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Check out their website for more info. You don't need to do anything before the exam, but you do need to be a PE already.


----------



## LXZ

To get licensed in CA, one has to take two extra exams: seismic and survey.


----------



## ClemsonEngr

Thanks.


----------



## civilsid

I'm ready to pull my hair out. What is left of it, anyways.

I passed the exam in CA in April. Got my results in July, I think. Filed in Arizona in September. Still waiting for my license.

I offer the following observations:

1. There is no such thing as "reciprocity". Reciprocity is "a mutual or cooperative interchange of favors or privileges, especially the exchange of rights or privileges of trade between nations." For example, I have an AZ driver's license. If I drive to another state, it is good over there also. I don't have to apply for a DL for every state I want to drive in. That is reciprocity.

2. In AZ, there are three requirements for licensure. a) pass the PE exam B) 8 years of experience / education and c) good moral character. There are some exceptions to these rules but that is basically it. You have to fill out the application. You have to get your references to sign a second time. You have to submit every college transcript again. Basically, starting from scratch. Passing the exam is just one tiny part of the application.

3. Some states (such as New Mexico) mandate that you get a record established through NCEES. There is no other way. I have a subdivision project in Roswell but need to go through NCEES to even have the possibility of getting licensed there.

Also, to add insult to injury, I got a call last week from the AZ technical registration board saying that I needed to show evidence of an additional 29.5 months of expeerience. This is actually impossibly stupid because I needed to prove 6 years of experience simply to apply to take the exam in CA and that was more than a year ago. So how could I be lacking more than 2 years of experience?

I had college transcripts sent back from when I was in high school. I took some advanced placement courses that gave me college credits during 12th grade. I mean, how ridiculous is that?

Trying to get licensed in another state is like applying to a foreign country.

I'm so pissed off and there is nothing I can do about it. FUCK!


----------



## jascia1919

I am also in tri-state area, now have CT license, but thinking about NY and NJ in the future.

So as per the past experience, seems it is worthy to establish a record first.


----------



## DVINNY

The NCEES record is the way to go.

I need to really get started on mine.

However, I do have issues with some of the inconsistancies from state to state, but I guess that is something that we will always have to deal with. I wish the standards of qualifications was the same in all states. (with the exception of CA, I can see why they need the two extras)


----------



## Guest

^^^ Establishing your record is a lot like the Nike log line - "Just Do It"

I have submitted my information and the only thing I am waiting on is one freakin' reference! ldman: :brickwall: I am going to probably call and ask if I can amend my application to have a different personal reference since this is just taking way to freakin' long !!!!!!!!!

Also keep in mind you get a 'slight' discount if you apply for the NCEES Record during your first year of licensure.

JR


----------



## civilsid

Gotta get back to work but just a quick thought-

Why doesn't NCEES automatically do this? They can catalog all applicants, anybody that wants to take the exam can, and then an applicant can send that package to whatever state they want to apply in and then the state can decide if they want to grant licensure based on the package submitted from NCEES.

This way, we don't have to keep bothering our references, sending all college transcripts, etc. Just pay the fee and get it submitted.


----------



## Hockeyfan960

Then how does all the governmental agencies make theier money....???

Come on...you know that consolidation or effieciency are not words in the Township, State or Federal Goverment's dictionary....


----------



## Guest

^^^ That would make a lot of sense. However, we are trying to apply logic where logic does not apply. NCEES is about 

 and offering a STREAMLINED process wouldn't afford them double-billing rights.

:2cents:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Yeah I too have wondered about the logic of having a uniform exam but 50 different states with 50 different licensing laws. It's really frustrating.


----------



## civilsid

Well- I have an update on my Arizona license-

They are not arguing about any of my actual experience but they are arguing about my education.

According to the Arizona Revised Statutes: "Each year of study satisfactorily completed in an architectural, engineering, geological, or landscape architectural school approved by the Board is equivalent to one year of active engagement up to a maximum of five years."

My degree is in Mechanical Engineering. My license is in Civil. According to the engineer that has reviewed my case, she said that because my degree is not the same branch as my license, they can only give me a maximum of 3 years experience for an under graduate degree.

I attended RIT which is specifically a 5 year BS program. I will hire a lawyer if I have to but I think the law is very clear cut. When I pointed this out to the reviewer, she said "Well, we only give 5 years of experience if you have a Master's Degree. Screw Off! Does the law say you get 5 years experience if you have a MS? No.

Someday I will be done being pissed. I just don't know what day that will be.

Anybody else have any troubles with a degree in one discipline and a license in another?


----------



## IlPadrino

VTEnviro said:


> Yeah I too have wondered about the logic of having a uniform exam but 50 different states with 50 different licensing laws. It's really frustrating.


I think this comes down to what are fundamental States rights. If there was a federal interest in licensing, it should be handled at the federal level. But States control the intra-state functions. I don't like it, but I understand the logic.

Of course, we'd all agree it would be better if the process was more streamlined... I'm still thinking of establishing the NCEES record.


----------



## mech engineer

civilsid said:


> Well- I have an update on my Arizona license-
> They are not arguing about any of my actual experience but they are arguing about my education.
> 
> According to the Arizona Revised Statutes: "Each year of study satisfactorily completed in an architectural, engineering, geological, or landscape architectural school approved by the Board is equivalent to one year of active engagement up to a maximum of five years."
> 
> My degree is in Mechanical Engineering. My license is in Civil. According to the engineer that has reviewed my case, she said that because my degree is not the same branch as my license, they can only give me a maximum of 3 years experience for an under graduate degree.
> 
> I attended RIT which is specifically a 5 year BS program. I will hire a lawyer if I have to but I think the law is very clear cut. When I pointed this out to the reviewer, she said "Well, we only give 5 years of experience if you have a Master's Degree. Screw Off! Does the law say you get 5 years experience if you have a MS? No.
> 
> Someday I will be done being pissed. I just don't know what day that will be.
> 
> Anybody else have any troubles with a degree in one discipline and a license in another?


Friend,

This Arizona experience is quite weird... In NY there is NO RECORD anywhere what is your particular branch. Once you meet all the requirements in ANY branch, you are granted a general Professional Engineer's license that gives you all rights to practice in any branch of engineering. If you browse public records for NY Professional Engineers, there is no word anywhere as to what their branches are.

However, an engineer is restricted by ethical guidelines. You are required not to practice in the branch of engineering where you do not believe you have sufficient expertise. However, the state officials do not extend their judgment as to whether you have that expertise or you do not. It is up to the engineer himself/herself to decide if he/she can work on that project or not.

That's my understanding. Correct me if I am wrong


----------

